# Questions on buying a Golden Retriever!!



## Jora (Aug 3, 2012)

Also the puppy I saw in the pet store was REALLY cute but was running so fast and sliding on the tiles! He sort of was running sideways lol is that bad?


----------



## Jora (Aug 3, 2012)

Still no one answered


----------



## Vhuynh2 (Feb 13, 2012)

Do not get a puppy from a pet store. Either rescue or get one from a reputable breeder. The link to the website you provided does not look like one of a reputable breeder. Your best chance at getting a healthy pup is getting one from a breeder who does all four health clearances (hips, elbows, eyes, heart) on their dogs before breeding. 


Sent from my iPhone using PG Free


----------



## Maddie'sMom2011 (Apr 26, 2011)

I'm sorry, but your first option was to buy a golden from a pet store? That is one of the worse places to even look. Of course the puppies are cute, they all are! But what about later?


----------



## Jadec (Aug 2, 2012)

Don't get one from the pet store because most likely that been bred from a puppy farm. You can look up golden retriever rescue sites and most of them are temperament tested and they normally pick out the one that would best suit you. And with all the bybs today most of them would be around the age that your looking for. 


Sent from my iPhone using PG Free


----------



## klynn5021 (Jun 20, 2012)

I would NEVER recommend someone buying a puppy from a pet store. You do not know where these puppies are coming from, and in most cases, you are supporting puppy mills and bad breeders in general. Of course, these puppies are adorable! But so are puppies from a shelter or a reputable breeder. I would say go with the reputable breeder. Make sure you are putting your time and effort into researching this breeder. Of course, there is nothing wrong with going with the shelter route either. Its all up to you.


----------



## Phillyfisher (Jan 9, 2008)

Before doing anything, read this thread:

http://www.goldenretrieverforum.com...er-puppy/22440-puppy-buyers-fact-checker.html

Then read all the other stickies in the Choosing a Golden Retriever Breeder Puppy forum. Then, come back with questions. 

BTW, welcome to the forum! You did the right thing coming here first.


----------



## AmberSunrise (Apr 1, 2009)

I would suggest contacting the GR clubs in CT breeder referrals - a few in CT or close by are

Southern Berkshire Golden Retriever Club
Connecticut River Valley Golden Retriever Club
Puppy Referral

Good luck  and have fun


----------



## goldilover2650 (Jun 14, 2012)

Ditto on what every else is saying...please don't get a puppy from a pet store. I made that mistake with my first golden and she collapsed and died on a walk when she was only four. Don't mean to scare you but you just don't know what you are getting with a pup from a pet store. The money you will save you will likely spend in vet bills. Use the breeder referral from the links above. I know that Sunfire is a great breeder in CT. 

Best of luck!!!


----------



## fnpnurse82 (Aug 3, 2012)

I would say adopt one - it does not mean they are going to have health problems, plus I have never heard of an unfriendly golden. I think they just have the best personalities. Also, they are very easy to house train. In fact, mine didn't really have to be trained at all. It was my husband and I who needed trained. She had lived outside before we got her at a few weeks old, and she just instinctively knew that she did not want to go to the bathroom indoors. The only time she ever did was when we accidentally left her inside too long and she just couldn't make it. That did not happen often and as she got older, she needed to go out less frequently. And they do like to chew on your fingers but can be trained not too. It's just a puppy thing. They all run around sideways and stumbly like that when they are little, they are just clumsy like human toddlers. Anyway, I'm no expert but I can tell you that goldens are just wonderful dogs so chances are you are going to have a great pet and friend. As long as you don't mind getting mud tracked in and some shedding.  Good luck!!


----------



## MikaTallulah (Jul 19, 2006)

NEVER buy a puppy or cat from a petstore. You would just be supporting mills. I does not guarantee health just because they are AKC.

If money is that big of an issue I would go with a rescue/shelter. Other than the purchase price a puppy could easily cost you $2,000 the first year and $1,000 each year after.

A reputable breeder stand behind their puppy and will be a resource to you for many years to come. 

Best of luck in your search for you new family member


----------



## MikaTallulah (Jul 19, 2006)

Oops forgot to welcome you to the group


----------



## Jora (Aug 3, 2012)

Wow! thanks for all of the helpful information everyone! I think I'm going to look into some top breeders and when I get a website from a breeder I will post here first! Things to look for are OFA and AKC and see if they have checked hips right?

Is this a good one? Sunfire Golden Retrievers - Home and News

I hope I can find a good breeder under $1400 or so  Otherwise may try a shelter!


----------



## AmberSunrise (Apr 1, 2009)

I am totally biased, but love Sunfire Goldens 



Jora said:


> Wow! thanks for all of the helpful information everyone! I think I'm going to look into some top breeders and when I get a website from a breeder I will post here first! Things to look for are OFA and AKC and see if they have checked hips right?
> 
> Is this a good one? Sunfire Golden Retrievers - Home and News
> 
> I hope I can find a good breeder under $1400 or so  Otherwise may try a shelter!


----------



## Jora (Aug 3, 2012)

Elbow hip eye and heart problems. They check all of those. I heard cancer is a major issue in Goldens. So does this site seem reliable? And how much do you think they cost?


----------



## AmberSunrise (Apr 1, 2009)

Yes all required clearances are done, in addition to PRA and additional testing as she deems neccessary. 

The cost depends on how advanced the titles of the parents are (in general). Barb is also a breeder referral so is in a very good position to correctly match you with available puppies (SBGRC puppy referral).

She (Barb) is responsive to both emails & phone calls, so I would recommend contacting her 

If you are looking at any of her current litters, there are links to a site called K9Data - this will give some insights into the longevity and cause of death for many of her dogs. You just pull up the individual dogs and at the bottom of the page there are several ways to view the extended pedigrees - longevity, clearances etc.



Jora said:


> Elbow hip eye and heart problems. They check all of those. I heard cancer is a major issue in Goldens. So does this site seem reliable? And how much do you think they cost?


----------



## Jora (Aug 3, 2012)

Thank you soooo much! I'm glad I registered on these forums  Still a few months from getting a pup but wanted to plan ahead! When I get him I'll post some pictures =)


----------



## MikaTallulah (Jul 19, 2006)

Jora said:


> Wow! thanks for all of the helpful information everyone! I think I'm going to look into some top breeders and when I get a website from a breeder I will post here first! Things to look for are OFA and AKC and see if they have checked hips right?
> 
> Is this a good one? Sunfire Golden Retrievers - Home and News
> 
> I hope I can find a good breeder under $1400 or so  Otherwise may try a shelter!


Sunfire is excellent they have wonderful performance type goldens


----------



## CarolinaCasey (Jun 1, 2007)

If you've never had a dog before and are unsure about training and fon't want holes in your clothes, bites all over your arms and legs, a puppy may not be for you. If that is the case, I'd recommend rescuing an older puppy or adult dog! 

If you do go the puppy route, get a puppy referral from the local golden retriever club. A well bred puppy in your area should be about $1300-$2000. I'm sure it will depend on the breeder. 


Sent from my iPhone using PG Free


----------



## kwhit (Apr 7, 2008)

Welcome to our forum! :wave:

I also wanted to say a *big* thank you for having the insight and smarts to come here first and ask about buying a puppy from a pet store. You've just restored some of my faith in puppy buyers in that you actually thought before you bought...good for you! :appl:


----------



## Jora (Aug 3, 2012)

Haha thanks =) Just want a great family dog that'll stay with me for as long as possible to be honest. I'm going to check out some breeders in CT and I really want a puppy over an adult dog . I'll train him not to bite I have some insight on how to already been researching ;P


----------



## MikaTallulah (Jul 19, 2006)

Jora said:


> Haha thanks =) Just want a great family dog that'll stay with me for as long as possible to be honest. I'm going to check out some breeders in CT and I really want a puppy over an adult dog . I'll train him not to bite I have some insight on how to already been researching ;P


Teething and being mouthy is totally different from biting.

My previous golden, Lucky, was as gentle as a lamb but was mouthy. He loved to suck on your hand and nibble/mouth on your fingers- Never left a mark or broke skin as an adult.


----------



## Jennifer1 (Mar 31, 2012)

Welcome!
It sounds like you've decided AGAINST going to the pet store to buy-good for you!!!!
I will agree with what others have said regarding a puppy. I have a 14 week old puppy and my hands and arms look like I've been mauled-although just welts-no broken skin and my skin shows scratches worse than most people's, AND she just put a hole in my t-shirt today! And I love her to death! I do remember this with my previous golden puppy and she never did it as an adult so I'm counting on that being the case with Kenzie as well!!
When Bear was a puppy I did come up with the theory that being so freaking cute is a self defense strategy, you'd kill them otherwise!! (just kidding folks!)


----------



## Willow52 (Aug 14, 2009)

MikaTallulah said:


> *Teething and being mouthy is totally different from biting.*
> 
> My previous golden, Lucky, was as gentle as a lamb but was mouthy. He loved to suck on your hand and nibble/mouth on your fingers- Never left a mark or broke skin as an adult.


A very good point and one that many whom intereact with Golden puppies don't realize. Adult Goldens can be mouthy as well.


----------



## TheZ's (Jun 13, 2011)

The recommendation from Sunrise to contact the Southern Berkshire Golden Retriever Club and the Connecticut River Valley Golden Retriever Club was a good one. Both clubs have a member responsible for puppy referrals. You can tell them what you're looking for and they will put you in touch with breeders who may have puppies. We're in Connecticut and followed that route for our second Golden and have been happy with the results. You may also want to check out Yankee Golden Retriever Rescue out of Masachusetts. It seems to be a great operation but they are very particular about where they place their dogs.


----------



## Jora (Aug 3, 2012)

Just was wondering, I saw another Golden pup about 3 months or maybe a bit less and played a little catch. The puppy was getting really excited/aggressive? I couldn't even tell which one lol was running and sliding on the tiled floor and trying to bite all the toys. Do they eventually stop that themselves or does the owner have to do something about that?


----------



## Vhuynh2 (Feb 13, 2012)

I think what you are describing is zoomies. At that young age they get them probably once every day. All of a sudden Molly would start running full speed in circles around the room, pick up and swing all her toys around. It's actually pretty amusing and doesn't last more than a few minutes. It does go away with age. Molly doesn't really get zoomies anymore except when she's really excited at a new park. Completely normal and fun to watch. I miss the days when she would have it every night.


----------



## Jora (Aug 3, 2012)

Oh ok, I got a little surprised and thought he'd bite me haha. When i took the toy away he ran full speed at me. Next litter is august 28 so 8 weeks later i should get my puppy


----------



## Sweet Girl (Jun 10, 2010)

Jora said:


> Oh ok, I got a little surprised and thought he'd bite me haha. When i took the toy away he ran full speed at me. Next litter is august 28 so 8 weeks later i should get my puppy


 
You should know that a Golden puppy _will_ very likely bite you - many times. It is _not_ aggression - it is normal Golden puppy behaviour with normal puppy very sharp teeth! But it does REALLY hurt. My hands and arms were a bloody mess for the first few weeks after my pup came home. You will need to help teach your pup that biting is not desireable - not with force, but with patience. But most Goldens are very mouthy right through their lives. My dog still likes to take my arm in her mouth - even though she knows she is supposed to have a stuffed toy in her mouth instead (and she is very good about that). But she has a very soft mouth and it is nothing akin to biting. It is one thing that many people don't realize when they get a cute little Golden puppy because all they know is sweet, gentle adults. So be prepared!!!


----------



## Loisiana (Jul 29, 2009)

Jora said:


> Oh ok, I got a little surprised and thought he'd bite me haha. When i took the toy away he ran full speed at me. Next litter is august 28 so 8 weeks later i should get my puppy


Are you looking at the Indigo and Toby litter from Sunfire (I know that's their due date). If so you'll have a half brother or sister to my boy Flip - his mom is Indigo


----------



## Jora (Aug 3, 2012)

haha! Yeah that's the one I was keeping an eye on. If everything goes well and we get a new house by then I plan on getting one.


----------



## LibertyME (Jan 6, 2007)

in addition to finding a breeder...this is the perfect time to find a veterinarian and a place/person that offers puppy classes so you can factor those expenses into your budget.


----------



## Jora (Aug 3, 2012)

What kind of puppy classes do you think are recommended for Goldens? Obedience or biting or which?


----------



## xoerika620xo (May 25, 2012)

Jora said:


> What kind of puppy classes do you think are recommended for Goldens? Obedience or biting or which?


You can try petco. I know once my puppy turns 11 weeks and had all his shots I'll take him to petco


----------



## Gwen_Dandridge (Jul 14, 2012)

What seems to happen with obedience, is that the biting and other unwanted behaviors disappear. It may just be circumstance, the puppy getting older and moving out of the biting phase, but I think it also has to do with learning rewardable behaviors. Golden's like to work and most, also like to please. 

Anyway, what I am suggesting is that you go for obedience and see if the other behaviors fall in line.

I'm sure that there are many more savvy people on this forum who have much to add to this discussion. I could easily be off the mark.

Where I am, Petco would not be my top choice, though I do not know the level of expertise of the trainer there in your area. I would research it on yelp or by asking others to recommend dog trainers in your area. You might sit in on a training session before making a decision.


----------



## Sally's Mom (Sep 20, 2010)

There are a lot of good training facilities in Ct. Depends on where you are located. I definitely think that working on obedience helps all of the other bad behaviors. Most Goldens need something to do.


----------



## Jora (Aug 3, 2012)

So best choice is to start obedience training asap when you get them at 8 weeks? or after a few months of getting them when they're 4-6 months old


----------



## Loisiana (Jul 29, 2009)

look into different places and see what ages they let puppies start. I would say by 12 weeks.


----------



## Loisiana (Jul 29, 2009)

If you do Facebook, there is a Sunfire Facebook group, you are welcome to join that too and ask questions there.


----------

